# No more Shrinkage!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Pitboss (Sep 24, 2004)

Well this has got be my 4th journal in a year or so where I bitch and complain about not working out. Done with that. Done with past "loves" which really fu'k with me mentally and I paid for it physically. So here is where I am... 

Last week of August I had finally made it to the gym twice in one week!! My weight a solid 170lbs!! Oh joy!! I was 195lbs less than 18 months ago? Damn where did all the time go??? Blah!!

Sept 1. Made a couple of measurments. 
Chest 41.5.. was 44
Arms 15.. was almost 18 
legs 21.. chicken legs!!! was 25

no wonder my clothes were loose!!!  Waist unchanged for the most part,okay not so true. My 34's fall down without a belt, and the 33's were damn loose too!! 

As of yesterday I have put on 10lbs, yeah some in the gut but not too bad yet. Most of this is from just eating and my body not sure where all this food is coming from but figures it better save some for the next time I decide to starve my self. I'm also on the Mudge diet.. you know corndogs!! but not 5 in one sitting, and not everyday.

Due to current circumstances it's difficult for me to cook my own meals so everything is pretty much fast food or ?? I'll keep track of what I eat here.. not sure if I'm going to add of the c/p/f as I'm only thinking about overall size and protein intake for the most part. However calories intake will be going up quite a bit soon. I should be starting back at UPS unloading trailers.. that's a good 3 hours, 5 days of week of extremely high intensity cardio!!
Might have to really bump up those corndogs!!

So yeah my days will be up at 3am, UPS at 4am, off at 9am, go home shower and take an hour nap. Off to the club at 11:30, out at 7, 7:30, straight to the gym and then home. Hopefully in bed and asleep by 10pm at the latest. 5 hours sleep...  ouch.  

It's gonna be a tough couple of months until I get used to the new hours but hey need to do what we need to do. I need a future for me and my kid. I need to get my life back!! Spent too many days in bed too depressed to eat, to care, to live. That's history now!

So today is Friday, myonly day off for the week and taking a break from the gym today. Have a ton of chores around the house that I have neglected. Tomorrow we start logging the shiat in 

Have a great day y'all!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow !  Sounds like you were the incredible shrinking man for awhile.


Good luck on the new start


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2004)

you sound good!  damn near happy?   

way to go with everything


----------



## Mudge (Sep 24, 2004)

Long time man, good luck!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah!  Pitboss is back in town!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

WB


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks all!!!!  Yeah I am happy, happier than I have been in some time!!  

Well the plan was to get moving on legs in the morn but I just got an invite with a friend, GF, who I have been asking, and asking, and asking to go out with me for ever now. Going to the House of Blues to see Ministry.. on the VIP guest list to boot....  damn what to wear???  Only problem is I don't know how to treat this, as a date or as friends... hmmm  play it safe


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 24, 2004)

Might as well start logging in some sort of diet.. well not really a diet more like dai;y consumption of something. 

10am: 4 scoops of N'large w/2 cups whole milk .. 900 calls, 64 or 66 grams of protein.

1pm: 2 arby's giant roast beef sandwiches, large chocolate shake. You don't want to know total calories on this one!!!!

between 4pm and 6pm: uhm 4 Amstel lights , had to stop by work he he

Soon to be 7pm: Uhm thinking Grilled ham sandwich on whole wheat, with cheddar, fried succhini.. spell that?? with ranch to dip in and one more Amstel light.


I know you are all gonna hate me after reading what I get away with when it comes to eating 

Oh and too many drinks tonight!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 25, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Thanks all!!!!  Yeah I am happy, happier than I have been in some time!!
> 
> Well the plan was to get moving on legs in the morn but I just got an invite with a friend, GF, who I have been asking, and asking, and asking to go out with me for ever now. Going to the House of Blues to see Ministry.. on the VIP guest list to boot....  damn what to wear???  Only problem is I don't know how to treat this, as a date or as friends... hmmm  play it safe



It's 9pm and I'm still hurting from last night.. Need to switch to something other than Amstel light when I drink. I get the worst hangovers from that stuff. 

So had a blast.. didn't turn out as I had hoped though, seems me and this girl are just friends.. LOL gee you'd think after 20 plus years of dating women I'd be able to tell these things.. oh well. 

Diet today???  
Not even going there.. if I'm lucky 1500 cals today. hard to eat hungover!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

What's shrinking in here?


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> What's shrinking in here?



Everything but that silly!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 27, 2004)

Okay hows this for a work day?  

Opened the bar at 11:30am got home at 3am.. 15 hours!! Took an hour nap, now I am here, have to be at UPS at 5:30am today, be back home around 9am, nap for an hour and back at the bar at 11:30am. In 24 hours I will have, uh, 2 hours sleep!! Gee I think the gym is out of the question today, ya think??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 28, 2004)

It's been awhile, huh?!?

I posted some more pics in my gallery of my little doll, go check them out!


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 1, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> It's been awhile, huh?!?
> 
> I posted some more pics in my gallery of my little doll, go check them out!



Been too long!!!!!!!!!! 

I saw her and she is soooooo adorable!!!!!!!! Those eyes are so big and beautiful!!!  She has your looks!!! And if she is luck she has Johns'.. uhm ?? Wisdom teeth!! She can always remove them later on in life


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 1, 2004)

What a freaking week!!! No gym at all. Hardly any sleep. I went basically 38 hours without sleep. Worked another double on Wednesday, got about 5 hours sleep after than and finally last night close to 8 hours. Whew. I need a vacation!!!

This weekend I have Carter , so I'll have to hit the gym starting Monday and really get my routine going. 

Still not sure when I will be starting at UPS yet, but I plan on doing the gym at 8pm regardless just so I can get used to going at that time. 

Hope ya all have a great weekend!!!


----------

